

What Star Trek Predicts About The Future of Information Security - CUViper
http://ha.ckers.org/blog/20090918/what-star-trek-predicts-about-the-future-of-information-security/

======
jsz0
And people will start wearing skin tight jumpsuits.

~~~
cema
Yay!

